# debian zu Knoppix machen



## melmager (9. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Leute ich hatte eben ein Amilo Pro Notebook
mit einer Knoppix DVD 
Ich hatte versucht mit knoppix-installer auch die Knoppix Version auf HDD zu installiern
leider kommt dann beim booten ein Kernelerror - 
es gibt ja auch die Möglichkeit nur die Debian Variante zu Instatllieren die dann einwandfrei startet.
leider hat die Debian Variante die gnu Oberfläche wie bekomme ich am schnellsten
die KDE Version von Knoppix von der DVD auf die Festplatte ?

PS:
ich vermute mal das der Knoppix Kernel deswegen aussteigt, weil es eine S_ATA
Festplatte eingebaut ist


----------



## xcomse (10. Dezember 2005)

Warum installierst du nicht einfach KDE unter Debian?

 apt-cache search kde

 da bekommst du eine fast endlose Liste und kannst nach Belieben auswaehlen. Mit

 apt-get install kde-core kde-i18n-de ...(usw.)

 installierst Du Dir, was Du brauchst.



 Gruss
 Andreas


----------



## Sinac (11. Dezember 2005)

Was für einen Fehler bringt der Kernel den beim Booten?
Ich würde auch einfach Debian installieren, per aptitude KDE installieren und fertig. Knoppix ist mittlerweile durch so aufgebläht, da kannst du dir gleiche SuSE installieren.


----------



## melmager (11. Dezember 2005)

Sinac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was für einen Fehler bringt der Kernel den beim Booten?
> Ich würde auch einfach Debian installieren, per aptitude KDE installieren und fertig. Knoppix ist mittlerweile durch so aufgebläht, da kannst du dir gleiche SuSE installieren.



Einfach ein Kernelpanic :-(

Naja was heisst Hier aufgebläht - eigendlich ist dort alles drauf was der man so braucht -
Nicht nur die KDE Oberfläche sondern auch OpenOffice, K3b usw
wenn man das alles mit apt nachinstalliert werden  sollte wird das ja ne Installationsorgie ...

vermutlich werde ich doch Suse draufnageln - schade um die Knoppix DVD


----------



## Sinac (11. Dezember 2005)

Naja, mit APT bzw. Aptitude kann von Orgie nicht mehr die rede sein 
apt get install kde openoffice k3b
fertig. Zumindest so in der Art


----------

